# Will pigeon remember?



## PlumpChicken (Mar 8, 2015)

I have got a rescued wood pigeon that is bonded to my daughter he/she always follows her around, looks for her when she's at school, and flies onto her head. He/she also bumps into everything in the night looking for her if he doesn't fall asleep next to her. Well she's going on holiday to her dads for the whole of the 6 weeks holiday, and she's scared the pigeon (Plump Chicken) will forget her.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I have gone on vacation for 2 or 3 weeks and left Phoebe and Fiona in the care of my significant other. They always remember me when I return. Hopefully your daughters bird will also do this.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeons have what is pretty much a photographic memory for thousands of faces.


----------



## PlumpChicken (Mar 8, 2015)

Aw thats good, thank you wow they are clever little things


----------

